# White doves in winter weather



## thelga

Hello,
I found a home for 4 of my white doves and just found out the person I gave them to will not be able to bring them inside for the winter. Will they survive outside in the winter? I'm in Sacramento CA so the weather doesn't get too cold but it does go under freezing some days. I asked her if she wanted me to take them back so I may have to find a new home for them. Let me know if anyone has any info on this.


----------



## spirit wings

I do not have doves, but from what I have read they can do fine out in winter, but without draft or wet, I really think they would be fine in Ca, if the loft is draft free. I was wondering the same thing as I entertained the idea of getting some doves, could not keep them in doors so i researched about it, they should not be kept with pigeons though, there was a member here that lived in louisiana and his were in an aviary outside and did fine, now in the upper north where it is like in the single digits for long stretches i think that would be pushing it.


----------



## John_D

thelga said:


> Hello,
> I found a home for 4 of my white doves and just found out the person I gave them to will not be able to bring them inside for the winter. Will they survive outside in the winter? I'm in Sacramento CA so the weather doesn't get too cold but it does go under freezing some days. I asked her if she wanted me to take them back so I may have to find a new home for them. Let me know if anyone has any info on this.


Depends on whether they are 'doves' as in domestic ringneck type, or white pigeons which people often refer to as doves (as in 'white dove releases').

John


----------



## maryjane

I have doves (I'm an hour North of SF) and they live outside in the winter. But of course their aviary is covered, warm, and draft free. As long as she provides that for them, they will be fine. Especially now with the 80 degree weather we're having lol.


----------



## thelga

They are albino ringnecks, I hated giving them up but I just didn't have the room. 
Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

All doves, pigeons and most BIRDS in general are extremely hardy and capable of handling cold weather. I know my "opinion" is just that, an opinion but it's valid and from experience.

Here in my region of Canada, it gets pretty cold and much colder than most areas in the United States, significantly. There is a "person" near to my house that raises and breeds ringneck doves. I don't know him/her personally or even to say "hi", but I've seen his dove aviary in his yard when I drive by. These birds are kept outside year round and obviously able to withstand the very cold winters we have here in southern Ontario.

What does matter is that the birds have shelter, are fed daily (obviously) and properly. If they can eat well and fuel their internal furnaces, then they should be just fine. 

American Robins here aren't even migrating as early as they used to either. They are sticking around for a month or two longer than I ever remember and as long as they can find food to eat, water to drink, they do just fine.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

We have RN doves and as long as they have a draft free house/shelter to get into they should be fine. It should be big enough to accommodate all of the doves without then fighting. 

Like Brad said make sure they have plenty of food and fresh water and that all the birds are eating.


----------



## Lambish

Hi. My flock includes both white pigeons and albinos, and they all live outdoors. I have noticed that the white/albino doves seem to be a bit more fragile. One dove, Neve, always wants to attach herself to my coat and to be held when the weather is below freezing. I feed her and Gretel (and all of the white doves) extra well with roasted peanut treats for their little "internal furnaces." If I could, I would bring them indoors, but I have not that possibility. I agree with the earlier comments that birds are very hardy, in general. But when they get into health trouble, the decline is swift and dangerous. I check on the outdoor birds daily for signs of distress.


----------

